# Food Photography - C&C before I submit



## Parker219 (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello,

I have not submitted these to the client yet, so if you see anything that stands out, please let me know so I can fix it before I turn these in.

Any comments welcomed.

Thank You


1. 





2. Lit from the front...






3. Lit from the back...





Which is better?


4. Too shallow DOF? I didn't really want to show the rice that much, I wanted the pulled pork to be the star...






5. Cuban






6.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 1, 2014)

Luckily I already ate dinner .. yum

I'm just curious why you cut the edges off the food ?

I actually like the greater depth of field
and also the backlight pic, but it also was brighter.  I might like the front lit one if it was brighter.

edit: also be careful of the food on the table position. You're getting beyond the edge of the table in a couple shots.


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 1, 2014)

I have some that show everything, they look...blah...boring...too far away.


----------



## runnah (Dec 1, 2014)

These look too cool. I'd warm up the white balance. Also boost the Reds and drop down the yellows.

The color isn't conducive to appetizing food photos.


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 1, 2014)

^ Good point...I warmed one of the photos up and I think it looks better. The tomato is prepared a way where its not red, its supposed to be that color, not red.

Warmed up...


----------



## Designer (Dec 1, 2014)

DOF in #4 is too shallow.  By purposely throwing the rice out of focus, it makes me wonder what's wrong with it.  I don't mind the very tight crops.  I think it is o.k. for this kind of photography.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 1, 2014)

I think the biggest problem for me is that these all seem rather bland in terms of lighting and processing, which in turn makes me think that the food is bland. Did you only have one light? Was it modified?


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 1, 2014)

Yes, one light. I try to make the food look how it did in real life. So when a customer comes in to the restaurant, they can get "the same thing in the picture".


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 1, 2014)

Is the lighting better on #2 ( lit from the front ) or #3 ( lit from the back)?


----------



## tirediron (Dec 1, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> I think the biggest problem for me is that *these all seem rather bland in terms of lighting and processing, which in turn makes me think that the food is bland.* Did you only have one light? Was it modified?


^^ This.  They're definitely improving, but the lighting is more appropriate for a text-book than to induce people to order the food.  I don't like the crops; it makes me wonder what else is missing, I would like to see all of the items at least partly sharp; DoF fall off is fine, but no item should completely OOF.  Also, don't forget to stage; knives, forks... something that shows that maybe these are or are about to be eaten.  Lastly, you must get a grip on your highlights.


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 1, 2014)

So...jack up the temp and vibrance? You sure this isn't too much?


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 1, 2014)

Parker219 said:


> So...jack up the temp and vibrance? You sure this isn't too much?
> 
> View attachment 90450




No, cause now it just looks all browny and less-appetizing. Lemme see if I can give it an edit when I get home so you get an idea of what I mean.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 1, 2014)

You need more lights and you need to get them closer and use less power and more diffusion.


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 1, 2014)

"No, cause now it just looks all browny and less-appetizing. Lemme see if I can give it an edit when I get home so you get an idea of what I mean"



That would be great,  thank you.


----------



## runnah (Dec 1, 2014)

i think the plate doesn't help matters. White plates are good for foods with lots of color in them. This meal would have been better suited with a earthen red or yellow, maybe even a blue.


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 1, 2014)

tirediron said:


> You need more lights and you need to get them closer and use less power and more diffusion.



This is not a studio shoot, this is in a crowed restaurant, the owners are not wanting for me to come early or later, I cant bring in whole bunch of lights in. I know its not ideal, but I have to make the best of it. I am hired by a company, so its not like I can set my own rules. If was like, " I need to shoot when the restaurant is empty, so I can bring in all my lights", they would say...um...no. I ask all the restaurants I go to ahead of time.

My goal is to produce photos for these mom and pop places good enough for their website, facebook, and the magazine my company puts them in.


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 1, 2014)

runnah said:


> i think the plate doesn't help matters. White plates are good for foods with lots of color in them. This meal would have been better suited with a earthen red or yellow, maybe even a blue.



True, but the restaurant uses white plates...the food has to look like it does when people order it.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 1, 2014)

Parker219 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > You need more lights and you need to get them closer and use less power and more diffusion.
> ...


Part of your job as a professional is to guide the client.  The client finds these acceptable because they've not seen better.  Why not spend a weekend and make shoot 2-3 similar sort of dishes at home under optimum conditions? Take those in to the client and show them how much more effective images taken under proper conditions can be.


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 1, 2014)

^ You are right, they normally have blurry cell phone photos on their web sites, but I need to worry about how to impress a high end client, since they may pay more.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 1, 2014)

Parker219 said:


> ^ You are right, they normally have blurry cell phone photos on their web sites, but I need to worry about how to impress a high end client, since they may pay more.


Exactly!


----------



## KmH (Dec 2, 2014)

IMO the camera is to low, show the entire plate, and you need 3 or more lights and some black flats so you can subtract light..


----------

